# Just got a call from VW of America w/ status update



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Received a call today from VW of America regarding the order status of my Black 2012 sun/sound/nav Beetle Turbo which _*was*_ scheduled to be delivered week of 12/12. 

Delayed indefinitely due to "high demand". No idea as to when it will be delivered. 

The Advocate I spoke with said that it is being pushed to priority status (whatever that means) and they're sending me a $50.00 check for my inconvenience.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Just got a call from VW of America*

Hogwash: There is a problem of some sought..I ordered Oct 1 Fully loaded Turbo Auto and the latest I was told last week-----I was ALSO getting Priority, but don't expect Delivery till Feb...I already have one also...there is some kind of Major Screw up going on and I believe its more then Demand or Parts Shortage......There not even telling the Dealers...... Harvey


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Harvey, 

I tend to agree. The whole "priority status" thing made me scratch my head. For some reason, I think that the car is going to come configured differently than ordered. 

Wouldn't surprise me if they cancel it altogether due to configuration changes and then have to re-order. 

It sucks but it actually gives me some more time to sell my truck and get the price I want for it. If I sell it and have to wait longer for the Beetle, so be it. I have another car to drive.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My dealer told me that VW is no longer accepting 'custom' orders' with only customers who placed
orders very early on in the game being able to keep their 'custom' orders in the VW production
system. Don't know if heavily optioned models are being held up because of parts and he did show
me on his computer where my 'specific' order is in the system waiting only for a Vin #. My order
was for the basic Turbo Sport in stick-shift with no additional options though, so I don't know if
that is helping my order stay alive as a 'custom' one. VW just wants to turn out production runs
of specific models, separating these 'runs' by least options for maximum output. If there are going to be delays in things like the power roof or leather interior components, those models will be placed
at the furthest back position in the production so as to not hinder daily output of cars. As they arrive, the dealer can call customers and ask them if they want what just came in...or do they want
to wait and hope their specific desires are met later on?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> My dealer told me that VW is no longer accepting 'custom' orders' with only customers who placed orders very early on in the game being able to keep their 'custom' orders in the VW production system.


What you describe is the way VW's order system used to operate. You would place a "custom" order but what you really were doing was staking claim to a VW with your same specs that was already in the factory-planned run. When built, that VW would then simply be routed to your dealer rather than to the original dealer it would have gone to. In other words, the factory was not building to your order. It was just diverting to you a VW that matched your order. That's why you could not order outside of certain parameters (i.e., packages).

Bill


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UPDATE: 

In my conversation with the VWoA Advocate last week he mentioned that I could get better updates from my dealer so I called the dealership yesterday and it was a complete surprise to her that they had called me. 

If fact, she was livid that they weren't informing the dealers about this first to avoid being blindsided and made to look out of touch. She did though, say that they've also been having delay issues with the Passat and one other model (Tiguan, I believe).

Supposedly, she and the dealership's president are going to conference call VWoA Monday morning to see if they can get some answers as to what's going on.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UTE said:


> What you describe is the way VW's order system used to operate. You would place a "custom" order but what you really were doing was staking claim to a VW with your same specs that was already in the factory-planned run. When built, that VW would then simply be routed to your dealer rather than to the original dealer it would have gone to. In other words, the factory was not building to your order. It was just diverting to you a VW that matched your order. That's why you could not order outside of certain parameters (i.e., packages).
> 
> Bill


Bill, 

Could this still be the way? The reason I ask is that mine was actually and order from a dealership in Evansville, IN but I put my deposit down at a dealership in Indianapolis. They are charging me a $250.00 travel fee to bring the car up to Indianapolis from Evansville (despite it not even being built yet). 

If it gets delivered straight to Indianapolis I'm gonna fight that charge big time.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

plex03 said:


> They are charging me a $250.00 travel fee to bring the car up to Indianapolis from Evansville (despite it not even being built yet).


Well, I don't see this issue as one directly connected to the normal order/delivery process. The only mandated delivery fee is the one on the sticker. Any other transport fee is negotiable between you and the dealer. You are well within your rights to contest any additional fee(s).

I'll bet that fee disappears quickly once interest in this new release cools.

Bill


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Has anyone else had calls or have info on any of this? I got a call the other day from VWOA and I wasnt around, so Ill be calling them back this evening. If they called to tell me my car is delayed I'd be pretty pissed, I ordered it the day after orders could be placed in the VW system.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Superveedub said:


> Has anyone else had calls or have info on any of this? I got a call the other day from VWOA and I wasnt around, so Ill be calling them back this evening. If they called to tell me my car is delayed I'd be pretty pissed, I ordered it the day after orders could be placed in the VW system.


I'm anxious to hear what they tell you especially if they've put yours into "Priority Status" like they did mine. (again whatever that means)


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My order was also placed the first day the VW computer in the dealer's office would allow
it 'in' to the system. He can show me my actual 'line item' listing with my name and model info
but as of today, still nothing concerning the all important Vin Number. Not until that comes
through would I be able to realize it truly was made and ready for shipping.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a call fro VWofA, and got the same "sorry for the inconvenience" speech. When I told her I'd talked to my dealer, she said the dealer 's info is more accurate than what she had. SOOOOO, looks like Santa's gonna bring me an early present!


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

moodylucy said:


> Got a call fro VWofA, and got the same "sorry for the inconvenience" speech. When I told her I'd talked to my dealer, she said the dealer 's info is more accurate than what she had. SOOOOO, looks like Santa's gonna bring me an early present!


Thats nice to hear. I've been in good contact with my dealer this whole time, maybe I will give them a ring first and see what they have to say about things.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

One thing I was told by the dealer two weeks ago is that the fact, at that time, he was still
able to change my order......told him that production on my car hadn't began yet. Will ask
him tomorrow if this is still true.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Just got a call from vw of america*

Got this news this afternoon----the wait is a MAJOR issue with the SunRoofs.....They are working with the Vendor, but there is no timetable when this issue will be resolved, but it will not be for a while at best....
A few Sunroof cars were Built, but all other are on HOLD..'Supposedly Everybody who has an order in will be receiving a call from VW and will be receiving a $50.00 Voucher.....
Like everything else I take all this with a grain of Salt.....Harvey
PS Meanwhile I am enjoying my Launch Edition EXCEPT the Radio....


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

htg39 said:


> Got this news this afternoon----the wait is a MAJOR issue with the SunRoofs.....They are working with the Vendor, but there is no timetable when this issue will be resolved, but it will not be for a while at best....
> A few Sunroof cars were Built, but all other are on HOLD..'Supposedly Everybody who has an order in will be receiving a call from VW and will be receiving a $50.00 Voucher.....
> Like everything else I take all this with a grain of Salt.....Harvey
> PS Meanwhile I am enjoying my Launch Edition EXCEPT the Radio....



Im pretty sure most of us waiting have well optioned cars we are waiting for, $50 is nice and all, but its a drop in the bucked compared to 25-30k!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UPDATE #2: (11/21/11)

Dealership's Sales Mgr called VW Regional Rep and naturally, he/she is on vacation. 

My salesperson did, however, pull up my order in their system and it now shows delivery week of 12/26 versus the original 12/12. She did say to take that with a grain of salt at this point. 

Shortly thereafter, her Sales Mgr. received an email from VWoA Corporate basically stating what they said to me on the phone. In fact, it was almost verbatim. 

Harvey, where did you get your sunroof delay info?


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

plex03 said:


> I'm anxious to hear what they tell you especially if they've put yours into "Priority Status" like they did mine. (again whatever that means)



Yup :facepalm: same speech and all im sure. I got the $50 on it's way too. Altho the VW rep asked if I would like her to check up with the dealership to find out when their systems says my delivery will be, so of course I asked her to do so. Now I wait till tomorrow and the call back.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*call from vw of america*

I can't state a name, but its Credible------He did say all the Dealers by now have been notified in writing about this issue---and told there is no date when it will be resolved..
If you read between the lines it wouldn't surprise me if the The Sunroof becomes a delete for this Year----and that gives them the freedom to free the Backlogue of these supposed orders......Harvey


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> One thing I was told by the dealer two weeks ago is that the fact, at that time, he was still
> able to change my order......told him that production on my car hadn't began yet. Will ask
> him tomorrow if this is still true.


Saw the dealer today and still no Vin # but whereas I was still able to change anything I wanted
on the car two weeks ago, as of today no changes are possible. Hopefully this is a prelude to a
'soon to be' completed car.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, this sunroof issue is troubling. I wonder what it could be. Sunroofed cars have been delivered and I haven't heard about them being problematic. It may be they have discovered some sort of design flaw that will make them problematic in time and they want to avoid an expensive recall in the future. Or it could be a genuine supply shortage of some little part. How many parts would be in a sunroof assembly? Thirty? Forty? More? If just one is in short supply, or if they received a defective batch, they won't be building cars with sunroofs.

Last I heard my sunroofed Beetle is meant to arrive around the 15th. So far no one has contacted me to say otherwise (fingers crossed).


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

*I have a VIN #*

I have a VIN# for a Turbo *Sunroof* + Sound no navigation. Does that mean my car is guaranteed to arrive? The dealer had originally said around Thanksgiving time delivery, then they came up with a November 20th date, which has passed obviously. The last I heard was early December..? 

The dealer (located in Chicago) and its people are such stereotypical car sales people, I can't trust anything they say. In the mean time, I called VWoA where I was able to get no information at all. The only thing they said was the delay was due to demand not production issues. Is there a way I can trace this VIN#? No body ever called me from VWoA either... No $50 check 

I checked the inventories of a few Chicago area dealers thru the Internet, and I came across a few sunroof models but all 2.5 no turbo. If there's going to be an extended wait, I'd rather make a decision quick perhaps switching to another trim level or perhaps even going with a new GTi...

Any suggestions?


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I think we just wait. You can't make an informed decision without information. The sunroof issue is puzzling. Sunroofs are shipping on the 2.5L models. Are Turbo sunroofs different? I doubt it.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm still counting on my Dec. 17th delivery! crossing fingers!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I'm still counting on my Dec. 17th delivery! crossing fingers!


Cross your toes, light a 'wish' candle in your house of worship, and it might be beneficial
to pray to that Mexican Saint 'Guadalupe'. She has to have followers in the Puebla plant.


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Cross your toes, light a 'wish' candle in your house of worship, and it might be beneficial
> to pray to that Mexican Saint 'Guadalupe'. She has to have followers in the Puebla plant.


*?*


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Received this email from the dealership the other day:

Matthew,

I have hounded my VW Area Manager for information as to your order.

Production has not started on time. Here is the reply they sent requarding orders. 


"We presently have customer orders for approximately 200 Beetles in the production and

distribution chain that are delayed past their planned production dates.

However, the Beetle production plan is experiencing a slower ramp-up

and it’s likely we will deliver a lower number of vehicles to customers during the initial

launch period than was originally planned.

In addition, the production of Beetles with a sunroof has presented an initial challenge,

and we are working closely with the component supplier to implement the solution as

quickly as possible. Vehicles with sunroofs are currently being produced in limited

quantities. During the first quarter of 2012, we expect to produce vehicles equipped

with a sunroof in quantities that more closely match market demand."


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

That's frustrating to read and in all honesty, if accurate a very poor launch by a company.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

My December 15th estimated delivery date has been pushed forward to the end of the month--in port on the 19th plus Holiday delays, but it will have a sunroof. I'm calling Angela Merkel and waking her up.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Old Bug Man said:


> My December 15th estimated delivery date has been pushed forward to the end of the month--in port on the 19th plus Holiday delays, but it will have a sunroof. I'm calling Angela Merkel and waking her up.


Haha... you would have to speak Greek or Italian and with trillions in debt to get her attention!


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

I'm glad I checked here! I was thinking about buying one. I may hold off for a spell now. :thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UPDATE from dealer today:

delivery of vehicle now pushed to 1/9. first it was week of 12/12 then 12/26 now January. 

ordered sun/sound/nav turbo with bi-xenons.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

plex03 said:


> UPDATE from dealer today:
> 
> delivery of vehicle now pushed to 1/9. first it was week of 12/12 then 12/26 now January.
> 
> ordered sun/sound/nav turbo with bi-xenons.



Manual?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Sent another email to that fellow who did the great video, explaining in detail, all areas
of the Beetle that new owners need to know. Asked him if he could shed any light on the
information that my dealer's computer screen showed concerning my specific car which
included a box filled in, all the way to the right of the screen, that said ETA NEXT STAGE -
12/21/11 ? Am hoping this is the 'last stop' in the production, with shipping being shortly
thereafter.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Manual?


Nope. DSG


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Nope. DSG


Well I know what waiting feels like, but it sounds like you're going to have a very nice car. Our cars might be showing up around the same time. I ordered the same, but without the xenon/19" option.
I just hope the delay translates into high build quality and reliability.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Well I know what waiting feels like, but it sounds like you're going to have a very nice car. Our cars might be showing up around the same time. I ordered the same, but without the xenon/19" option.
> I just hope the delay translates into high build quality and reliability.


Agreed. 

Honestly, the wait isn't that big of a deal. I still have to sell a vehicle and this buys me a little more time.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UPDATE (12/27/12):

Received an email from my sales person at the dealership and delivery is now week of 1/23/12 and apparently is "In Production" according to her. 

My question is, since it's "In Production" should I be able to get a VIN yet?

I am waiting on a black Turbo, Leather, DSG, 19" Sun/Sound/Nav with Bi-xenon's. 

Below are the 4 different dates my car has shown as its delivery date:

12/14/11
12/26/11
1/9/12
1/23/12


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Hopefully since it is "in production" it won't be covered by the dreaded "Sorry to inform you...." that was rumored in the Major Beetle Announcement thread. 
My dates have been 12/17, 12/26, and now 1/23 also.
I guess a call to the dealer is in order..... 
Hoping Cupid, and not the Easter Bunny will be bringing it.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*call from vw status update*

There must be a bunch of I don't know what you call them at VW....I also had the same message for the exact same car 2 Weeks ago---same date 1/23--and then last week it was deleted from the schedule for that week---no further info as of this AM still shows nothing again...... Harvey
I had a Buyer for my 2012 Launch Edition Turbo , and he thinks I am not dealing with a "Full Deck"---
I am beginning to think he is right.... Harvey


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Let the dealer's manager 'call up' the screen that only he is privy to and let him show you
where your specific order stands......in writing......on the screen. As stated previously, I
was told some weeks back that the ETA at Next Stage was 12/21/11 and now this 
coordinates to the actual 'Delivery At Dealer' Date which in my case comes up as 3/19/12.
My car is a stick-shift but other than having black color, there are no other 'add ons' like
sunroof, naviagtion or leather interior on my 'ordered' Turbo Sport model. Order was 
written up at dealer on 8/31/11 and was sent in to VW the first day they were accepting
orders into the system.


----------



## ljmattox (Nov 27, 2011)

It's been interesting to follow this thread...certainly appears VW is having a few start-up issues getting these cars to the dealers and filling orders-to-build.

I've been cross-shopping MINIs, and of course they've been at it awhile. From North American Motoring, here's their guide to statusing MINI special orders:

http://www.northamericanmotoring.co...k-your-mini-revised-expanded-and-updated.html

Lots of good ideas for VW here, should they get to wanting to do more "build-to-order" business. That idea of a mfr-sponsored center for order status looks like a good one to me, you're not reliant on your dealer's salesperson (who may / may not be knowledgable, or have good access to information). 

Let's see: yes, build me a Denim Blue Turbo, please, heated seats and Xenons. That's all, thanks.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UPDATE 1/2/12:

Last info from dealer was 1/23 delivery which I was ok with but after reading that others here had been told the same plus ridgemanron's Turbo 3 gauge pod info he was told by VW Customer Care, I decided to call VW's 800 number myself Friday. 

I shared my frustration of how in nearly 30 years of buying cars, I've never been so clueless as to how the car I ordered will actually come configured plus no realistic idea as to when it might actually be built let alone delivered. 

I also asked about what ridgemanron had been told regarding the 3 gauge pod to which my VW Advocate claimed to have never been told that nor did he have any information whatsoever regarding the part's status in the supply/production process. 

So, unable to provide anymore info about my vehicle, he moved my case to "Level 2" and had a Regional Manager call me today only to tell me that they would be calling the dealer tomorrow to see if they could get me any information. :face palm:

I just said ok, but that the limited information I've received from them up to this point was why I had called VW Customer Care in the first place. 

Needless to say I'm not holding my breath and despite really looking forward to this car after choosing it over the Mini All4 and the Volvo C30, I'm getting close to where I'm going to have to go to something else.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*just got a call from vw of america*

That was my response from them also "VERBATIM" I was also led to believe anywhere from Nov to a date now late in May 2012......I told them no car within a month they can keep it--i"ll wait till 2013 if there is a Bug then........
I will say I have a Launch Edition now and besides radio issues its been A- Okay---but the wait for the second one has been full of stories--promises- Bull ****-we will get back to you and will have info soon.
Don't know who is running the the ship but it sure as hell aren't the Chiefs..
I still suspect there are major issues and problems which probably carry through till the 2013 which will arrive in 2016.....MAYBE...Harvey


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

My latest news is that my car is expected towards the end of this month, although without the gauge pod and sport suspension. Apparently sport suspension, which was standard issue on Launch Editions, is now being packaged with the 19" wheels and bi-xenon headlights. One hopeful sign is I've seen two cars exactly like the one I'm meant to receive on the Autotrader site (sun/sound/nav), one in Florida, the other in North Carolina. It is some comfort to know the Pueblans are capable of producing such a car. I am a little unnerved I won't be getting sport suspension but am now trying to convince myself that a slightly spongier undercarriage might not be a bad idea given the pitiful condition of California's roads. I am holding out hope that the lack of bi-xenon headlights and the gauge pod can be eventually rectified at the parts counter.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

OBMan - 

You might consider the "spongier" suspension but switch out the dampers for Koni or Bilstein. 

Bilstein HD dampers are high pressure mono-tube, which can be jarring on rough surface but will give much nice steering response. 

Koni FSD dampers are newer technology that absorbs cracks, expansion joints better than Bilstein HD but still give good response in corners.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> OBMan -
> 
> You might consider the "spongier" suspension but switch out the dampers for Koni or Bilstein.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll look into getting those.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just received an email from the dealer. 

My date has now been pushed to 2/6/12. This is the 5th delivery date I've been given. 

To add insult to injury, the Regional VW Rep who said they would call on Monday, then Tuesday and then Wednesday hasn't. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! 

*UPDATE:* VW Regional Rep called shortly after I posted this and basically said there is nothing they can do, wouldn't elaborate on the production delays and said that from this point forward I should just go through the dealer. 

I said that I wasn't demanding that my car be here tomorrow; I just wanted honest and realistic answers to my questions. Instead I got nothing.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Just got a call from*

You and I are almost the same--------I had Feb 7th and was advised it is NOW May18, 2011....so don't bet that Feb date is correct either...
I have been waiting for a call from VW since Mid Dec, and thats after I filled out a Survey and "KILLED THEM"....Hard to believe from Oct 1, 2011---I told them keep the car if its after Feb......Like I said before for me its not to bad I have a Lsunch Edition now and enjoy it except for the Radio......Harvey


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UPDATE #2 today:

Just received email from the head Sales Manager at the dealership I'm working with. 

Here's a portion of the email:

"I am contacting you regarding the delivery delays related to your New Volkswagen Beetle. I sincerely apologize for the inconveniences caused by this delay. *To keep you properly informed, the delays in production are related to issues in the manufacturing paint line. As you can understand, this is a new launch and paint requirements now days are very specific. The line was down for almost two weeks which caused significant delays with all Beetle production vehicles.* Unfortunately, these things, though rare, do happen in the car manufacturing world.

As of this moment, you Beetle is scheduled to deliver the week of February 6th.

Please accept our sincerest apology. I will personally keep you informed of any changes, both
good or otherwise as they relate to the delivery of your Beetle."

The paint delay is a new one. :what:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm curious as to what color you ordered since it seems to be a color that is a problem?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron, 

I ordered black.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*just got a call*

PLEX 03: What options did you order???? Spoke to my Dealer and he has heard NOTHING about a Paint issue, he is going to check but doubts that one Dealer woud hear this and not the orthers......
He did want to know your order configuration...any info would help---------I am now as of today sitting at Mid May 2012 on a Oct 1 order / every option ---its Atomatic though..... Thanks Harvey


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Harvey,

DSG Turbo
19" wheels
Leather
Sun/Sound/Nav
Black
Bi-xenon headlights (I suspect this is the issue)


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Today, Friday 1/6/12, spoke to the dealership manager and he brought up on his
computer screen my specific order. As before, it is scheduled to leave Puebla on 2/23
and then after some 'port arrival' info, to arrive at the dealership the week of 3/19.
At least it wasn't pushed back to May like some have reported. For the record, it is
a stick-shift Turbo Sport in Black with 18" Twister wheels. No other options were ordered.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

OK....I got my vehicle's Commission Number from the dealer and through another party found out that my vehicle IS on the assembly line. :thumbup:


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

plex03 said:


> OK....I got my vehicle's Commission Number from the dealer and *through another party* found out that my vehicle IS on the assembly line. :thumbup:



What other party?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Superveedub said:


> What other party?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Superveedub said:


> What other party?


If I were to give you a "commission number" would your "other party" check on the status of my order? If it's an ordeal, or if you don't want to risk exhausting his/her good will, I completely understand.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> If I were to give you a "commission number" would your "other party" check on the status of my order? If it's an ordeal, or if you don't want to risk exhausting his/her good will, I completely understand.


If you want to see all the updated details concerning your order, it has to be done by the
head man at your dealership. Salespeople don't have access to the screen that he is privy to.
All he has to do is pull from your folder the number that he then plots into the 'privy screen'
and he/you will see a complete breakdown of where your order is now.....and when it is supposed
to leave Puebla......followed by the week it is to be at your dealer.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridegemanron is right. your dealer can get the most detailed info based on your order they just don't always do. 

Here is a post in another forum that from what I understand used to be here. 

VERY informative and although it refers to VW's coming from Germany, the process is the same regardless of assembly point. 


http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f19/official-track-your-vw-delivery-status-germany-thread-7134/


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, mine is not going to be here Monday- not surprised. I'm being a real pest to my salesperson- but hey, it's not like he won't get something out of it! Now hoping for the 23rd. :banghead:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Well, mine is not going to be here Monday- not surprised. I'm being a real pest to my salesperson- but hey, it's not like he won't get something out of it! Now hoping for the 23rd. :banghead:


We've sent a 'Red Alert' out to your husband and hopefully he will make sure your animals and
your students stay out of your presence until otherwise directed.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

They are safe.... the ward nurse upped my meds.....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> They are safe.... the ward nurse upped my meds.....


I think your husband should still think about installing one of those 'hand-crank-type' air
raid sirens from years past. In this way everyone in the town will know when you are in 
your volcanic mood. To be honest, I don't see the need for one that gives an 'all clear', for
the amount of time each day that you're non-volcanic is so minimal it's better to just keep
everyone on constant 'high alert' for safety's sake.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, the worst is confirmed. Just got my update and my car has now been pushed to May. The issue IS the sunroofs and for now all sunroof orders have been suspended. 

The thing is I really was indifferent about the sunroof and really wanted the bi-xenon/LEDs. At the time the only way you could get them was via that combo. 

So now what I have to figure out is whether or not I want to make concessions and go with a lesser equipped Turbo Beetle or just take my business to another brand altogether. 

Needless to say, I'm really bummed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

whats ur commission number?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> whats ur commission number?


k65050


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, finally got a more real delivery date- er, month.... MAY... grrrrr :beer::beer::beer:
May as well wait for the '13.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Well, finally got a more real delivery date- er, month.... MAY... grrrrr :beer::beer::beer:
> May as well wait for the '13.


Good idea ! The '13's' should be here sometime in '14'........or a 'tad' later just to be on the
safe side.


----------



## jjgch (Jan 18, 2012)

*got the phone call today*

So I finally got the phone call too, waiting on black 6sp loaded with everything, nav, 19's, xenon, sport suspension, sunroof,sound and whatver else I could order ...alarm? I think too.

Basically no date no update just a phone call regarding my status which they could not provide....excuse me, so why exactly are you calling me?

Same excuse as everybody else got same story about strong demand etc. etc..

Anyway hoping for the R announcement now before they deliver my order, maybe i'll get a new beetle R sometime 2013??


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

My how things change....

Sold my truck today by pure chance. I immediately contacted my dealer knowing that I was going to have to settle for something a little less than what I had been waiting for (i.e. bi-xenon/LEDs). 

As it turns out it looks like I'll soon be driving a Reef Blue Turbo, Sound/Nav and leather with DSG. 

Walked into my bank, sat down asked for a loan for the balance and in 10 minutes I was out the door pre-approved. 

There are supposedly 2 Reef Blues in my area so hopefully it shouldn't be long.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Try to tske both for extensive test rides and check out power windows, air leaks, etc..
One might be better than the other.


----------

